# [OFF TOPPIC] Queridos Reyes Magos

## Theasker

Bueno y por cambiar un poco de tercio ... o no, propongo que pongáis aquí una minicarta para los Reyes Magos con 3 deseos (si, pueden ser juguetes también):

1.- Saber todo lo que se pueda sobre linux y Gentoo (os vais a hartar de mi).

2.- Aprender a programar php y python.

3.- Que la gente se preocupe más de los demás, vamos que seamos todos un poco más mejor.

4.- Ya se que eran 3 pero siempre alguien anula uno, osea que porsiaca  :Smile: . Que el admin de sistemas que hay en Madrid me abra el firewall para poder conectarme por ssh directamente (ahora me conecto por logmein a un windows virtual y de ahí por ssh a las diferentes maquinas de casa).

Abrazos y besitos, feliz nuevo año

----------

## Cereza

¡Yo quiero la granja PinyPon! porfa porfa porfa porfa síiiiiiiiii

----------

## i92guboj

Yo solo quiero un billete de lotería premiado, de lo demás ya me encargo yo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cereza

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Yo solo quiero un billete de lotería premiado, de lo demás ya me encargo yo  :twisted:

 

Mmmmmmm... ¿es tarde para cambiar mi deseo? la de granjas PinyPon que me podría comprar con eso...

----------

## ekz

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Yo solo quiero un billete de lotería premiado, de lo demás ya me encargo yo   
> 
> Mmmmmmm... ¿es tarde para cambiar mi deseo? la de granjas PinyPon que me podría comprar con eso...

 

Jajajjaja   :Laughing:  , que risas. Recuerdo que hace un año por estas fechas, me enteré de que en España los regalos los traen los reyes en enero. Por acá en Chile los regalitos llegaron el 24 por la noche, así que no me vale   :Razz: .

Pero aún así deseo éxito para todos y que se cumplan todos nuestros proyectos.

Saludos!

----------

## chaim

1. Un boleto de euromillón premiado con 72M de €

 -> Lo demás viene solo

----------

## el_Salmon

- Un par de asignaturas aprobadas y de la tercera ya se encarga la compensatoria.

- Tiempo para poder aprender a programar en Java, Python y Ruby.

----------

## Stolz

-Alternativa a Firefox que sea aceptable

----------

## Cereza

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> -Alternativa a Firefox que sea aceptable

 

Por fin alguien sensato x)

----------

## el_Salmon

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   -Alternativa a Firefox que sea aceptable 
> 
> Por fin alguien sensato x)

 

Espero pronto un Arora 0.5 compilado QT 4.5. Arora 0.4 ya apunta buenas maneras.

----------

## Coghan

Como la lotería se que no me la pondréis, me gustaría, queridos Reyes, que el software moderno funcione correctamente en equipos más antiguos sin desesperarme.

Más ciclos de reloj en mi cerebro para absorber más y más rápido tanta información.

Que a mi pareja no le suene a marciano cuando digo palabras como Raid, emerge o máscara de red.

Y el cuarto y último deseo es para todos lo participantes de este foro:Que por lo menos una de las tres peticiones que hagáis en este hilo se cumpla.

----------

## chonzow

1- Que desaparezcan los Microsoft Fan Boys.

2- Que los Ubunteros dejen de hacer tanto ruido, y que no saturaren la internet con opiniones estúpidas y how-tos triviales, obvios y repetidos.

3- Que no exista The Inquirer ni VivaLinux. 

4- Que Konqueror incluya una especie de Firebug + Rainbow for Firebug + Firecookie.

5- Que KDE 4.2 venga con todas esas cosas que se extrañan del 3.5, incluido Quanta Pluss.

6- Que no exista Compiz Fusion, ni nada parecido. 

7- Drivers ATI libres y buenos.

8- Más tiempo libre, entre otras cosas para aprender C++ y KDE framework como Dios manda.

9- Más tiempo libre y menos sueño para mi novia.   :Twisted Evil: 

10- Que alguien me diga donde conseguir un Boot Splash para Gentoo que este bueno, y no esta m*** de barrita que tengo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

11- Que pase la estúpida adicción a los dispositivos móviles.

12- Que los terroristas abandonden la casa blanca de una vez por todas.

13- Que no haya más FMI, Banco Mundial, ni BID.

14- Que Bush y los miembros del Club Bilderberg mueran sufriendo.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Por cierto, me porte muy bien este año. XD

----------

## Brazlee

*-Aprobar las materias que me quedan para pasar a segundo año

*-Que me vaya bien en segundo año y aprender mucho en sistemas operativos y paradigmas de programación

*-Novia nueva   :Embarassed: 

----------

## johpunk

me conformo con una portatil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

- Que Konqueror implemente de una vez por todas KHTML y esté a la altura de GECKO... pero no en recursos

- Que la chica que he conocido recientemente sea todo lo que parece que es (y que abandone el camino de ubuntu para venir a gentoo  :Laughing:  )

- Un "paint" (que compile) para el dia 6 de enero siguiendo el algoritmo de bresenham y que al presentarlo no me denuncien por plagio...

EL mejor Coghan, que se os cumpla almenos uno de los tres deseos que pidais... (y si pueden ser todos, siempre y cuando no impliquen matar a nadie, eh chonzow ¬¬)

----------

## Ripichip

Que alguna vez me demore menos de 1 dia: emerge -e world

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

- Que se acabe la crisis financiera esta que nos azota a los argentinos o si no se acaba, que mejore un poco el trabajo que cada vez tenemos menos...

(Aun que lo de la lotería no es mala idea para nada)

Salud!

----------

## afkael

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> - Que se acabe la crisis financiera esta que nos azota a los argentinos o si no se acaba, que mejore un poco el trabajo que cada vez tenemos menos...
> 
> (Aun que lo de la lotería no es mala idea para nada)
> 
> Salud!

 

vahh, a nosotros nada nos viene bien, el que nace pito nunca llega a ser corneta, asi que voy a pedir un monitor Dell S2309W, como alternativa claro al billete de loteria.

Creo que es medio mucho para los Reyes, no se cómo es en otros lados.. pero acá están medios devaluados, Papá Noel se lleva todos les flashes (y los billetes) y los reyes no se llevan más que un poco de pasto para los camellos..

Quizá necesiten un sponsor, como Papá Noel que aunque se tiene que aguantar temperaturas de casi 40ºC con un saco enorme la gaseosa cola lo hace cotizar bien...

Igual pedir no cuesta nada.. Saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues como aquí en México tenemos un gobierno bien pendejo, sumado a la crisis mundial tenemos una MEGACRISIS pediré: 

- Tener un espacio para acabar mi tesis.

- Darme tiempo para aprender Java (por que si no es imposible encontrar empleo con paga decente en este país  :Razz: )

- Que al comprar cualquier computadora de cualquier marca te hagan una pregunta del tipo "¿La enviamos a su casa con GNU/Linux instalado verdad?"

Eso, aunque no pongo excusas si solo me dejan el billete de lotería  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

yo pido no ser tan pedigüeño o pidón, y dado que estamos a 8 veo que me lo han concedido   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> yo pido no ser tan pedigüeño o pidón, y dado que estamos a 8 veo que me lo han concedido  

 

Que pedistes? Un Hurd acabado? xD Un microkernel con poder bovino? xDD

(es broma, no te molestes).

[OT]

Como le va a Hurd? estas puesto con el proyecto en desarrollo?

Busqué algo de información y no encontré nada técnico acerca de su nucleo magico... ni tampoco nada de teoria...

[/OT]

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Que pedistes? Un Hurd acabado? xD Un microkernel con poder bovino?

 

nada, insisto, nada.

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> (es broma, no te molestes).

 

aunque no fuese broma, no me molestaría. La idea de un micro-kernel es realmente apasionante (para mí), si uno se para a pensar en ello... Y, efectivamente, espero que nadie me ponga verde este año  :Razz: 

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Como le va a Hurd? estas puesto con el proyecto en desarrollo?
> ...

 

Lo desconozco, lo veo como un lienzo en blanco y no, no aspiro a ser ningún artista. Sólo trato de aportar lo que puedo tratando de adaptar otros programas para que compilen y funcionen bajo hurd (lo cual no es tan sencillo), hace un año pedí en un mensaje con este mismo título un gentoo gnu/hurd y es por algo (no logro encontrarlo pero se titulaba queridos reyes magos también), lo hago además en mis muy escasos momentos de tiempo libre, aunque como no hay ninguna prisa...

Mira que interesante:

http://archives.free.net.ph/search/20380101.000000.00000000@th:51e099a0.es.html

Si dispones del suficiente tiempo y coraje:

http://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/hurd-install

A propósito, debe ser porque llevo un pijama verde, ¿dónde demonios has buscado?

http://www.gnu.org/cgi-bin/estseek.cgi?phrase=hurd

----------

